# What a smarty!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)




----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww! Look at Ziggy  I mean Dooby! hehe *I had to do that-sorry*
He looks so cute all in the Christmas spirit! This will be 4 of my babies first Christmas also: Ziggy, Kiwi, Sugar and Limu.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hehe, i think red is Dooby's colour, his hat looks good.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww that is soooo cute. What a looker aswell.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie Dooby is  I love the hat, hat's look good on him ....hehe


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

LOL, that is too cute!  Dooby's getting is the festive spirit!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is too funny  Red is his colour


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! You don't think the red clashes with his orange cheeks then?


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah he lookes perfect(and funny lol)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

now he does!!!!!!!!!!_but hes secretly planning to take over christmas and give all the presents to the ...............birds!!!!!!!!!! dun dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn_


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh no!!! Dooby and his dodgy dealings!!!!


----------



## Squeak_Crumble (Oct 2, 2007)

lol !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

